# Important AD22F question



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok am gone buy AD22F caliper but i got to choice one that came from a NX2000 from the US or from the Japan wich one i should take my car 200 SX SE 1995 am doing the brake upgrade

THanks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I don't think it matters. Just go for the latest North American sold NX2000 SE (that would be 1993 and the 2.0L engine since they always ask) and get the calipers for ABS.
Look, maybe we can go together to the dealer so they won't think we're nutz and maybe get a better rate.
PM me.

Seth


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

People like to get the Japan one more. Don't ask why, but I think it has something to do with ABS and such. I don't know if I want ABS when I do my swap. Too much Elec. shit for me. I think I'm going to stay w/ my NON-ABS!!!


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

well, ABS isnt controlled by the rotors and calipers. (the effects are) so i dont think adding ABS rotors and calipers necessarily means you have ABS. right? if im wrong, please flame me, cuz im a dumbass


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

vivid - You are correct. ABS is not affected by certain rotors and calipers. It is affected by tons and tons of sensors and valves that control so much hydraulic pressure in and out of the master cylinder, through the brake lines and valves, and into your caliper. I have yet to fool with ABS yet in my Technical school, but we have conversated about it. I can't believe I actually used something I was told about!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Ask for Japanese-made with ABS to ensure you get the correct caliper. The problem is not differences in the actual product, but errors in _everyone's_ catalog.


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

* sethwas*
I found a way to get the caliper for 215 cnd email me for more info


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

$215 canadian is around $140.00 U.S. correct? That's a good deal, but are they loaded with pads and shims?


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

yes 140 usd, there no pad include in that price.But am gone go with the EBC Redstuff or greenstuff so for me that's ok


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Not a bad price! I got both of mine loaded for the same price, but this was a while ago.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

you need japanese model.. also make sure you got correct size rotors


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

damn, where the hell did you find them that cheap at? i'd like to get some..


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

do get them that cheap also as long as they are the correctitto I would like to get in on that price as well.

Marcus


----------

